# us marriage visa interview



## SublationUSAF (May 29, 2014)

What sort of questions do they ask? We went through the 13A visa interview but that was hardly an interview. They just verbally verified dates on our marriage certificate. 

But something tells me the USA interview will be a lot more in depth.


----------



## SublationUSAF (May 29, 2014)

If you want to get technical, no there is no "marriage visa". Marriage visa is short speak for petition of alien relative. aka Marriage visa, spousal visa, petition for alien spouse, Beezlebub.... 

We already filed. 

I was just curious if the USA threw softball questions like the Philippine Immigration Bureau. 


I am on Probationary Resident Visa. It converts later this august. We will still convert so that our options are open. We plan to move to USA for our new daughter to grow up and go to school.


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

We went though the process in Kuwait for my wife 10 year visa. Really it was not that bad. Where she was born how long she had been in Kuwait, How long we had been married. How many kids she and I had. Where we planned on going? Do we plan on residing in the U.S. And that about covers it. This was done about a year after 9-11. They don't try to ask trick questions. It was harder for us to get here access to the Camps in Kuwait even though we were married and I was a retired service member and a contractor. But hey you know thosE snotty a$$ Americans they may try to trick you JUST JOKING


----------



## SublationUSAF (May 29, 2014)

Heh looks like the guy who told me there was no such thing as a marriage visa ninja delete his post?


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

SublationUSAF said:


> Heh looks like the guy who told me there was no such thing as a marriage visa ninja delete his post?


Something like that.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

I remember the marriage seminars at Clark where the girl wouldn't know her fiance's last name. LOL


----------



## EuroBob (Feb 23, 2015)

My understanding is that the U.S. agents who interview visa applicants or work as passport control at a border are trained to ask the same question in a variety of ways and listen for inconsistencies while they watch for body language which indicates nervousness and/or deception.
While sitting in the U.S. embassy in Malaysia, I watched more than one person not obtain a tourist visa because of inconsistencies in their responses.


----------



## SublationUSAF (May 29, 2014)

I'm pretty sure we won't have a problem. Cohabitation and procreation are pretty good indications of bonafide marriage. 

My interviews for my security clearance in the military were done slyly. The government knew me most intimately when it was finished. Score of 10 on difficulty scale. With Philippines Immigration Bureau it was a 1. I'm expecting the US interview to be a 4.


----------



## EuroBob (Feb 23, 2015)

SublationUSAF said:


> I'm pretty sure we won't have a problem. Cohabitation and procreation are pretty good indications of bonafide marriage.
> 
> My interviews for my security clearance in the military were done slyly. The government knew me most intimately when it was finished. Score of 10 on difficulty scale. With Philippines Immigration Bureau it was a 1. I'm expecting the US interview to be a 4.


I wonder how much investigation into the procreation and cohabitation the U.S. will do. Will the government send somebody to your house, like in the movie "Green Card"?

I wonder because sometimes one government department cannot even locate information which is in their database or another agency's database. 

I write this because my daughter was born in Malaysia and when I went to obtain her U.S. passport, the government asked me for proof that I had lived in the U.S.
They wanted public school records, like transcripts.
I was shocked because I served in the military and also have had background checks for security clearance.
lane:


----------

